# POSSIBLE DOG FIGHTERS IN MY COMPLEX!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know what to do.

I was walking Bruno, when I rounded the corner, there was these group of young men with their pitbull,When the dog saw Bruno he lunged! and I mean this dog was in kill mode, and the owner was just laughing,and the friends were all COOL MAN! They're going to fight! Rip each other open!

I was like WTF! Get him away from my dog!

Bruno was running scared,but that dog,if it had not been tied to that post, would have mauled him for sure,and those punks would have let him.

What should I do? I really don;t want to think that they're training this dog to fight.
But I've never seen a well behaved dog, or owner let their dog try and go after someone else's dog,and think it was funny.
And that bark, that bark I recognize from the dog fighting videos I had to watch before.
That was the voice of a dog getting ready to fight, he was backing up and lunging forward too.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That sucks. Have you seen them before or do you think they know where you live?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't seen most of them OR the dog before.

I think I Might have recognized one of the guys, I think I see him here often,but I'm not sure where he lives.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I can still see them all right now across from me,hanging out,and the dog is still chained to that poll.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

i would alert the police and animal controll something isnt right there.nobody would encourage a dog to attack another dog . these guys sound like a bunch of a holes. people like this make me sick they get pitbulls so they think there bad a**.i boxed for 8 yrs if this ever happened to me when i walked my dog i would have took my dog home and went back there and ripped them apart. thats not the solution kinda heated hearing what happened i mean your dog could of gotten hurt or even worse you and they would of encouraged it that. that is a low life piece of trash right there and these are the idiots who give these dogs a bad name.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This is the first time it's happened to me,so I'm a bit shook up.
I'm unsure of telling my apt manager,cause she's doing most of us a favor by letting pits live here,if she thinks there's fighting going on,we might loose that privileged.
I'm going to see if the dog and those kids are still around the rest of the week,if I see them again, I might confront them. If not call animal control at least.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> This is the first time it's happened to me,so I'm a bit shook up.
> I'm unsure of telling my apt manager,cause she's doing most of us a favor by letting pits live here,if she thinks there's fighting going on,we might loose that privileged.
> I'm going to see if the dog and those kids are still around the rest of the week,if I see them again, I might confront them. If not call animal control at least.


good luck and be carefull


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the concern. I will. I just hate to think that there could be something like this going on so close to home.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The main thing is that you stay safe. Don't do anything that you think could put you in danger. Having said that, I think you should let the apt manager know. If it comes out that they are doing what you suspect then you could lose your privilege anyway. Your honesty in coming forward might be appreciated.

Police and/or AC are a must too if you can do it safely.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

hhmmm... might not be the best idea to confront four dudes with a obviously unstable dog.

call the people who are supposed to do that kinda stuff, i mean we pay taxes. 



da(), cant belive i just said that lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I guess you're right... I dunno, I just don't want to jump to any conclusions.
and I really don't like the police in this area in general.
Plus, I'm afraid they would know it was me who reported them. I know they could find me and my dog easy,cause the whole apt knows Bruno and where he lives,cause they love him so much.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't read anything that makes my think they are fighting a dog. Sounds like an untrained DA dog.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I don't read anything that makes my think they are fighting a dog. Sounds like an untrained DA dog.


that's what I was thinking too.It sounds like a bunch of wanna be idiots that think it's cool that their dog can maybe beat up another dog.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So, the part about the guys laughing and encouraging the dog to fight was just the dog being DA?

I would think that would constitute as poor ownership AND the possibility that they want or have used him to fight.

Guess that's just my own opinion. DA or not, they're bad owners, who didn't try and stop the dog from his behavior.

I don't blame the dog at all, I'm actually worried about it. With owners like that, it's another bad name news feed for the breed waiting to happen.

And I don't need them ruining it for the rest of us that own them in this complex.

These dogs are ON the Breed ban here,and are lucky that the Apt manager managed to talk her way into letting some of us stay here with them.

She is already scared of dogs,and I don't want one bad apple to ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> So, the part about the guys laughing and encouraging the dog to fight was just the dog being DA?


No thats P*nk kids trying to look cool. The dog wasn't in a fight so they where not encouraging it to fight. They where encouraging it to be unruly.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

a lot of places have laws about chaining dogs to a pole.. i would have called AC and let them deal with it


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> No thats P*nk kids trying to look cool. The dog wasn't in a fight so they where not encouraging it to fight. They where encouraging it to be unruly.


Ah, very valid point. This is true. I just wish I could do something, so there isn't an accident in the future.

That dog was only tethered to that pole by a leash,and could have very well snapped it in half if he had wanted too,but I got out of there fast.

I just don't want to see one of the dogs here get hurt by that dog,cause those stupid kids are being dumb sh**s.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It sounds to me like you need AC involved... With that said go to the manager yourself with a well thought CALM "speach" (for lack of a better word)... If you portray yourself in a responsible owner way than she will look at you that way... In this case you are not only protecting the complex from a lawsuit but you are also protecting other people and their dogs safety... If something is not said and something happens then you will def lose you privledge there with your dog...

And I have to agree with prior posts... this sounds like an extremely DA dog whos owner is encouraging the DA... Sounds like an uneducated punk kid...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like annoying kids. I would call your local SPCA and have a talk with your manager. He/she might know who they are. If they are really young they might have parents.

My annoying brother used to try that with my moms dog. She was not allowed to get into fights but it must have made him feel like a man or something. I don't know. He's missing some brain cells.

Also you should be most worried about a dog who is totally focused on your dog, all tensed up, and totally silent. That dog wants to fight your dog. The louder they are the less they actually want to fight and the more they are hoping to bluff their opponent into running away.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I don't read anything that makes my think they are fighting a dog. Sounds like an untrained DA dog.





american_pit13 said:


> No thats P*nk kids trying to look cool. The dog wasn't in a fight so they where not encouraging it to fight. They where encouraging it to be unruly.


:goodpost:

I agree it was just punk kids trying to act tough...the dog probably belonged to someone visiting...I would just steer clear of them and mind my own buisness...getting the apt manager involved could cause them to say...lets just have no pit bulls here after all...and calling animal control could have the dog possibly seized and euthanized...it's just idiots being idiots...as far as dog fighting going on in your complex...sounds like your jumping to conclusions way too fast, best of luck to you


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My oppinion is... possible is possible, reality is reality. I didn't read anything that would lead me to get any authorities involved. The last thing you need is some punk kids harrassing you because Johnny Law showed up. I know when I was a punk i did whatever was necessary to even the score board.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds to me like some boys that are insecure with their manhood and use their dog to validate themselves. They do not truly care about the breed and have no knowledge of its history or anything about owning a pit bull period. The dog obviously has some serious DA issues and the fact that they were encouraging it means they shouldn't have a dog of any breed. I don't know what to tell you about reporting it or not because Lonestar is right, your complex may ban all pit bulls from the complex to avoid issues such as this one. I would advise you to be cautious and very weary of your surroundings when you walk Bruno; avoid that dog and those idiots at all possible cost.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

my best advice is do some spy tech stuff. get a video tape and record them with the dog going after another dog hopefully of a different breed. get the faces of said kids and send it in wiht the adress of the area and "annonyously" drop it off at a/c or aspca. your out of it and it is in their hands. cause i guanantee your dog is not the only one it "rushes/lunges" for they cant think its you but of a many different owners. 
i feel if the dog had gotten loose the kids would have paniced and done nothing to stop it.

maliscious owners, yes. but you have to be crafty and show proof for things to be done. you get their faces and they pursue the claim. i guarantee they show pictures around the area and other owners in contact with them will flip. just avoid them at all cost to protect you and your dog


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> It sounds to me like you need AC involved... With that said go to the manager yourself with a well thought CALM "speach" (for lack of a better word)... If you portray yourself in a responsible owner way than she will look at you that way... In this case you are not only protecting the complex from a lawsuit but you are also protecting other people and their dogs safety... If something is not said and something happens then you will def lose you privledge there with your dog...


I agree wholeheartedly...Sometimes part of being a responsible pet owner is, unfortunately, having to look after other people's pets, as well. These dogs may indirectly cause a bad situation for your dog, i.e. no dogs allowed, if it is allowed to escalate.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> my best advice is do some spy tech stuff. get a video tape and record them with the dog going after another dog hopefully of a different breed. get the faces of said kids and send it in wiht the adress of the area and "annonyously" drop it off at a/c or aspca.


That is illegal and could never be used in court to actual press any charges against these kids.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> That is illegal and could never be used in court to actual press any charges against these kids.


While it could not be used in court, as they were videotaped without being aware of the fact, it is not illegal.
If you are standing on a non-private zone, and you can see it, you can videotape or photograph it. This includes a neighbor's living room, bedroom, bathroom, etc. If I can see into your house from my house, there is no law stopping me from photographing you.
The moral of the story is: close your blinds.

[EDIT]: I know this has nothing to do with the OP topic, but consider it a Public Service Announcement.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

I think you should report them because their dog is a danger to society in general imo


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> my best advice is do some spy tech stuff. get a video tape and record them with the dog going after another dog hopefully of a different breed. get the faces of said kids and send it in wiht the adress of the area and "annonyously" drop it off at a/c or aspca. your out of it and it is in their hands. cause i guanantee your dog is not the only one it "rushes/lunges" for they cant think its you but of a many different owners.
> i feel if the dog had gotten loose the kids would have paniced and done nothing to stop it.
> 
> maliscious owners, yes. but you have to be crafty and show proof for things to be done. you get their faces and they pursue the claim. i guarantee they show pictures around the area and other owners in contact with them will flip. just avoid them at all cost to protect you and your dog


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

i wouldn't recomend the james bond 007 stuff
these guys get word of you recording them or see u snapping pictures your asking for trouble...alot of people get hurt for not just minding there own buisness...i would rather you and your dog stay safe...but hey...good luck


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aczdreign said:


> If you are standing on a non-private zone,


An apartment complex is private property.......


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Actually nothing Is considered private property if it can be photographed from public areas ie the parking lot of an apt complex.... This is why the paparazzi gets away with their bs


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tough, tough situation here. If you alert the manager , you may lose your pit privilege but if you don't say anything and this dog attacks another dog, child, etc. then you will lose this same privilege. Not getting involved is a major problem in all facets of society, but YOU have to live there, NOT us. I do know this, if that dog does attack a child or another dog it will further damage our breed's reputation and you can bet your bottom dollar that the BSL crowd will know what to do Good luck.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Turns out the dog was just visiting(atm, he might get the ok to live here).
It's one of the guys dogs that lives here,but he's on house arrest,and can't have him at the moment.(He could have him,just chooses not too,cause he couldn't take the dog anywhere outside the complex, which isn't fair to his dog)

He wasn't out when the dog was doing the barking,he had his friends "watching" him while he was in using the restroom.

He apologized and said his dog isn't aggressive with people,he's just not socialized with other dogs.
He seems like a nice guy,so I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The bottom line is the kids did nothing illegal but being punk butt kids. Nothing in your story tell me they are fighters they just have a DA APBT and nothing wrong with that. Being a punk is not against the law and my suggest is to mind your own business. This is why so many great dogs dies because people make the wrong assumption and call the AC and get involved when they should not worry what other do. Now if you see them facing dogs off and letting them roll that is different but being DA is nothing new for the breed. The dog was ties out and not running lose and I see nothing wrong other than the kids attitude. Now they are not great for our breeds image but again not illegal.

So please mind your business and don't take that the wrong way but all AC or the apt manager does no one any good but draw attention to the breed and again they did nothing wrong.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> The bottom line is the kids did nothing illegal but being punk butt kids. Nothing in your story tell me they are fighters they just have a DA APBT and nothing wrong with that. Being a punk is not against the law and my suggest is to mind your own business. This is why so many great dogs dies because people make the wrong assumption and call the AC and get involved when they should not worry what other do. Now if you see them facing dogs off and letting them roll that is different but being DA is nothing new for the breed. The dog was ties out and not running lose and I see nothing wrong other than the kids attitude. Now they are not great for our breeds image but again not illegal.
> 
> So please mind your business and don't take that the wrong way but all AC or the apt manager does no one any good but draw attention to the breed and again they did nothing wrong.


Exactly. Our breed gets enough issues from others it really doesn't need issues from people who care for it. At least the dog is fed, watered and taken out to go potty.

Video taping, taking pictures, and causing trouble is possibly going to have the dog sent to the pound where a seriously DA will not get adopted from as they are a liability, so it would be PTS and also cause issues for youself and the safety of your animal.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> The bottom line is the kids did nothing illegal but being punk butt kids. Nothing in your story tell me they are fighters they just have a DA APBT and nothing wrong with that. Being a punk is not against the law and my suggest is to mind your own business. This is why so many great dogs dies because people make the wrong assumption and call the AC and get involved when they should not worry what other do. Now if you see them facing dogs off and letting them roll that is different but being DA is nothing new for the breed. The dog was ties out and not running lose and I see nothing wrong other than the kids attitude. Now they are not great for our breeds image but again not illegal.
> 
> So please mind your business and don't take that the wrong way but all AC or the apt manager does no one any good but draw attention to the breed and again they did nothing wrong.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

I couldn't have said it better Lisa...THANK YOU


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I'm glad it turned out the way it did and you got involved without getting REALLY involved! I would still be a little leary of this situation because although they are not breaking any written laws, they certainly are trying to make a loaded pistol that much easier to fire. Unless these punks have a change of heart and try to keep the dog's temperament at a reasonably social level then it is only a matter of time before something bad goes down. Will the media get a hold of the story would be the next question. I don't know, I think that we have to educate others instead of turn our back to them. Now, before anyone dissagrees with me, I did say that this was a slippery slope we're walking on and it's a judgement call There's a time to walk the walk or talk the talk, I understand. BYB aren't breaking any laws either, but we all try to educate on these matters the best we can for the breed's integrity. Good topic for discussion IMO.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Wait wait wait.... So someone is supposed to stand by and not say anything when this guy left his dog with obviously irresponsible people an isn't suppose to have the dog himself? 

Someone should just wait for something nasty to happen and that public attention on the breed is any better?

Personally yes get all the facts you can before taking action but I wouldve said something to all of them gun on hip and all... Sitting back hoping the dog isn't HA too isn't any better of an option than saying something...


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW... another bulldog ready to go to sleep over a misconception...hmmm... **** happens... i dont understand what was the issue.. the dog being a pitbull or pitbull mix was being dog agressive... wow this seems to be new to you all... come on folks.. none of you were helping the situation... its one thing if they had the dog on a lead in their hands & let the dog lung at yours but the dog was tied up to a rail & all they were doing was being kids... If it was a chow chow would you (the op) ave reacted the same??? probably not... if you would have called the spca what do you think would have happened to that dog??? Im sure you all know where it would be?? thrown in the dumpster with all the other APBT or APBT mixes... If you own a APBT or a APBT mix you should be aware that this breed is inherently dog aggressive... come on folks ya need to do your homework if this is the breed that you have in your home...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Unless these punks have a change of heart and try to keep the dog's temperament at a reasonably social level then it is only a matter of time before something bad goes down. .


K I am going to pick on U 

Dixie one of my dogs would KILL any dogs she can get a hold of and is SUPER DA. So I even as a trainer do not have her at a social level because that is just her temperament and I got her as an adult. So owning a dog like that is a bad thing? She does go to the training center with me, dog shows, pet stores and so on. The only bad thing will happen if some stupid person lets their dog "say hi" now I am cautious of who the dog goes around and I watch her like a hawk but she will kill another dog if given the chance. I do always carry a brake stick when I have her out.



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Wait wait wait.... So someone is supposed to stand by and not say anything when this guy left his dog with obviously irresponsible people an isn't suppose to have the dog himself?
> 
> Someone should just wait for something nasty to happen and that public attention on the breed is any better?
> 
> Personally yes get all the facts you can before taking action but I wouldve said something to all of them gun on hip and all... Sitting back hoping the dog isn't HA too isn't any better of an option than saying something...


who said the dog was HA????
And no you should not say anything because the dog was contained even though the ppl are jerks the dog is just fine. This is what really p's me off!
I got put on the FBI watch list for dog fighting from punks sticking their nose where it does not belong (not calling anyone on this site a punk). I obviously do not fight dogs and I run a training and boarding business. My saving grace is the local Animal control knows me very well and I have all my kennel permits in order, I do fund raisers for the animal services and the Mayor's events every year. I am also a well known dog trainer here in NM but that is did not stop some nosy person from called the FBI and saying I was fighting dogs because I have more than 2 APBT's and some are gamebred. What if they came and took all my dogs? for what?

Don't even get me started and I was not going to say anything on the forum about it but this type of BS hits home and gets good dogs killed!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I never said I was going to go to the apt manager.(would also never go to the point of video taping or taking photos)
I said I was going to wait it out and see if anything else happened,and that's exactly what I did. I wouldn't have posted asking for suggestions, if I was 100% sure what was going on.
I never just jump the gun and accuse. I ask others opinions first,then I think long and hard myself,before I go and do ANYTHING major.

I would have only reported them,if it had happened again. Which so far it hasn't. However, if it does. I WILL say something to the owner,and his punk A** friends.
From my conversation with him, he sounds like he really loves his dog,and this breed. I don;t think he has any intention of being like his friends.

I would only go to the apt manager if this kept on happening. I just now went to them about the stupid kid below me who thinks its funny to throw stuff at my window to make the dogs agitated.
he's done this for 3 weeks now...

If they hadn't been such A holes.... I would have never even thought that they were perhaps trying to get the dog to fight mine in the first place.

Normal dog owners wouldn't encourage that behavior in their dog.

one of my dogs is VERY DA,but I never encourage it! I pull her from the situation and make her chill out.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

They are kids... maybe think about that 1st... if the rolls were reversed would you be upset?? how would you feel if your apbt or apbt mix would lung at another dog (being that it seems your dog doesnt do that...) would you expect an educated person in reference to apbt's to call the spca??? Your dog might not do it now, but if you own an apbt or apbt mix you SHOULD be aware that it CAN HAPPEN....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I never said I was going to go to the apt manager.(would also never go to the point of video taping or taking photos)
> I said I was going to wait it out and see if anything else happened,and that's exactly what I did. I wouldn't have posted asking for suggestions, if I was 100% sure what was going on.
> I never just jump the gun and accuse. I ask others opinions first,then I think long and hard myself,before I go and do ANYTHING major.
> 
> ...


Just to let you know I was not picking on you I am more stunned by all the responses and advice ppl offered. I can understand being concerned but at the end of the day you have to look at the big picture. 
And ROE1880 exactly my point!:clap:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls:

I'm sorry such a horrible thing happened to you.
But rest assured I would never just jump the gun and do something like that. If you read my past posts, I said i didn't want to go to the manager, because of the dogs.
I thought of the dogs first. I always do.

I'm just worried that if he leaves his dog with those guys again,something could happen,then the rest of us will be screwed,because of their carelessness.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

They weren't kids...They were like in their 20's....(could have fooled me)


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

roe1880 said:


> They are kids... maybe think about that 1st... if the rolls were reversed would you be upset?? how would you feel if your apbt or apbt mix would lung at another dog (being that it seems your dog doesnt do that...) would you expect an educated person in reference to apbt's to call the spca??? Your dog might not do it now, but if you own an apbt or apbt mix you SHOULD be aware that it CAN HAPPEN....


MoMo lunges at dogs all the time.....But not like this dog, I can;'t explain it, it was just...different.
I think it;s cause he was being fueled by the people he was with.

Bruno doesn't lunge,but he has stood up on his hind legs and barked at other dogs.

But it's only been to get their attention, so far anyway... I'm still working on that little issue.
I don;t know how or when he learned to do that.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

well unfotunately to me that is a kid as i have children that old... regardless they were being juvenile... btw yoru dog didnt just learn that... its in his DNA if he is a bulldog... come on folks do your homework on these dogs.... allot of the people who get into issues like this have gotten into them because of ignorance..... IF YOU OWN AN APBT OR APBT MIX YOU SHOULD BE ALWAYS ATTENTIVE THATTHEY MAY GET AGGRESSIVE TOWARDS OTHER DOGS.... IT'S IN THEIR DNA... THAT IS WHAT THEY WERE BRED TO DO...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, we have established this fact.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> MoMo lunges at dogs all the time.....But not like this dog, I can;'t explain it, it was just...different.
> I think it;s cause he was being fueled by the people he was with.
> 
> Bruno doesn't lunge,but he has stood up on his hind legs and barked at other dogs.
> ...


If you already know then why make the above comment??? There is no such thing as "getting their attention"... if they were close enough to get at each other he probably would have grabbed the other dog... why does everyone think they can fix something that aint broke??? if you own this breed just be carefull... that is all you have to do... its great to socialize & train your apbt but just don't sleep on its inherent trait... I have a blue TNT female 7 year old that's cgc certified & the greatest dog in the world (in my eyes) but i would never let her play or socialize with another dog (of any breed)... I learned the hard way many years ago that even if your dog didnt start the fight it sure as hell will want to finish it.... and your dog being an apbt is always the culprit...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I never let either of my dogs get close to ANY dog I don't know.
I already learned that from this board. Believe me, I was a VERY irresponsible owner,until I found this board,thanks to a fellow member.

I use to even take Bruno to dog parks, where he had 2 situations that could have led to an accident,but I was lucky enough that Bruno so far hasn't shown any true DA.

He was bit in the face by a golden,and mounted by another APBT...

Which I was really lucky with that last one,cause Bruno growled and barked at the mounting dog,but it just got off of him,and left him alone.

I was very very lucky. VERY!(I can't stress that enough)


Bruno and MoMo have each other, that's all they need.

Bruno just needs to learn how to walk with other dogs around him,and not try and start anything.

He likes to bark,but if the other dog comes at him,he runs like a coward.
Most of the time he will just sit there though,or lay down,if the dog ignores him.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

ok, then you must be the excemption... look im not picking on you or trying to bash you in anyway.. if that is what it sounds like then i apologize to you... I just want to make sure that all that have these dogs be aware that they are DA.. please be attentive to your dogs as you have just stated thatyou have 2 dogs... The last thing thati want to read again, is that someone came home and walked in to their house or apartment & it was a bloodbath cause their apbt or apbt mix dog(s) got into it with each other or another breed while they were out at work or shopping.... PLEASE BE CAREFUL FOLKS... these dogs were bred for many decades to be gladiators & that just doesnt disappear over night...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This is why Bruno is crated when I am not home.

I would crate MoMo too,but she's to difficult,and Bruno doesn't mind the crate,so he's the one who gets crated.

Makes my life easier,cause they would tear up the house if given the chance.

I am constantly with them if they're out an about together....

Though....I do leave them alone in the car for a few short periods(going in to get something to eat.)

I've wondered if that's a good idea.

Usually my mom and I park, where we can see the dogs,and it's usually MoMo in the back seat,and Bruno in the front.

They have those seatbelt things for dogs.... But You think it's a good idea?
That's been racking my brain as of late.

Don;t want any fights in the car.

We don;t bring them unless they're going to get to go someplace,like the pet store or the park, So it's only been a few times (like 2?)where they were left alone in the car together.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

h*ll no it's not a good idea...lol... never assume that they won't fight.... and NEVER LEAVE THEM IN A CAR ALONE.... NO MATTER WHAT REASON... it don't matter if its 15 below or 60 degrees outside... or how comfortable you are while in the car.. they have a totally different body temperature that we do... its not safe... PLEASE DONT DO IT AGAIN...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

roe1880 said:


> h*ll no it's not a good idea...lol... never assume that they won't fight.... and NEVER LEAVE THEM IN A CAR ALONE.... NO MATTER WHAT REASON... it don't matter if its 15 below or 60 degrees outside... or how comfortable you are while in the car.. they have a totally different body temperature that we do... its not safe... PLEASE DONT DO IT AGAIN...


We DO have water for them,and it's never been more then 10 min.

it;s only been to run in to say Dairy Queen,and grab something(including ice cream for the dogs)

We NEVER bring them if it;s to hot out, and would NEVER bring them, if we thought that they would be in the car for a extended period of time.

They're usually only in the car if they're going someplace, like I mentioned before.

I'm not that dumb. LOL. I've read to many articles on dogs dying because of stupid people leaving them in the car for hours on end.

I would NEVER do that.

I was very nervous when I left them in the car those 2 times,but for another reason.

I was scared Bruno would get stolen. This is why I try NOT to bring the dogs,if I think we might stop any place other then where we're taking the dogs.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

i still say don't do it... PLEASE... God forbid something were to happen to you & you couldn't get back to them... who would know they were there... God knows how long they would be there...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

But If I don;t take them in the car now and then, how are they suppose to go to the beach or the park? or the vet?!?!

Just kidding, I know what you're saying. only going to take them in the car,If they're going someplace where they can come out of the car.

dog in car = bad idea.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

dont do nothing if u tell ur apt manager dats ur *butt if u snitch to the popo dats ur *butt so do nothing


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Uhm...I think I got what you're trying to say.

ps: I didn't do anything :3


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> K I am going to pick on U
> 
> Dixie one of my dogs would KILL any dogs she can get a hold of and is SUPER DA. So I even as a trainer do not have her at a social level because that is just her temperament and I got her as an adult. So owning a dog like that is a bad thing? She does go to the training center with me, dog shows, pet stores and so on. The only bad thing will happen if some stupid person lets their dog "say hi" now I am cautious of who the dog goes around and I watch her like a hawk but she will kill another dog if given the chance. I do always carry a brake stick when I have her out.
> 
> ...


Lisa, I understand, really I do but the difference between your example with Dixie and the punks who had this dog is just that. You have established tour credibility and responsibility with this breed and I doubt that we will ever catch you on a street corner urging Dixie to lunge at passers by. If this behavior had taken place at a UKC show or whatever (I'm sure it has happened) there would be talk about said incident! I just don't see where the idea that "these are just kids" should give them some type of free pass. I don't want anyone to get hurt trying to talk to punks like this but this is the seedling that grows into the bad situations we read about all the time. And STOP picking on me:rain::roll:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

All I was trying to say is that "kids" who do not what breed they are dealing with turn into adult irresponsible owners.... At minium they need to learn...

Whether the were doing something illegal or not means nothing to me... The guy who owned the dog did wrong by leaving it with others who didnt care... The punks did wrong by encouraging the dog... 

Like I said as many facts as possible before saying anything to anyone...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I never let either of my dogs get close to ANY dog I don't know.
> I already learned that from this board. Believe me, I was a VERY irresponsible owner,until I found this board,thanks to a fellow member.
> 
> I use to even take Bruno to dog parks, where he had 2 situations that could have led to an accident,but I was lucky enough that Bruno so far hasn't shown any true DA.
> ...


If I'm remembering correctly,isn't MoMo a small breed of dog?I just want to stress to you to please don't leave them alone at all together.All it will take is just one bite from Bruno to kill MoMo.
They don't need each other.All they need is you.I'm sure they really could care less if they had each other.Especially since you've already stated that MoMo is DA.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> We DO have water for them,and it's never been more then 10 min.
> 
> it;s only been to run in to say Dairy Queen,and grab something(including ice cream for the dogs)
> 
> ...


Ok.. I've been following this post and haven't commented until now. This is where I feel the need to say something, even though Roe has already made his/her point quite clear. If you know that MoMo and Bruno don't get along, why would you leave them in the car unsupervised, seat belts or not? If you're going somewhere to get something to eat, why can't you go thru the drive-thru? That way, you spend the same amount of time getting your food, and the dogs are not left to their own devices. Just my opinion.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Lisa, I understand, really I do but the difference between your example with Dixie and the punks who had this dog is just that. You have established tour credibility and responsibility with this breed and I doubt that we will ever catch you on a street corner urging Dixie to lunge at passers by. If this behavior had taken place at a UKC show or whatever (I'm sure it has happened) there would be talk about said incident! I just don't see where the idea that "these are just kids" should give them some type of free pass. I don't want anyone to get hurt trying to talk to punks like this but this is the seedling that grows into the bad situations we read about all the time. And STOP picking on me:rain::roll:


Ha I will pick on you if I want  lol
well lets say I am just some john Q public who owned dixie the way your post read was I should not have a dog who is that DA. I know where you are going with this and I agree the kids should not get a free pass but what are you going to do? police the whole world? ppl are going to do what they want getting them into trouble for no real good reason is not going to solve anything but hurt the breed and dog. Now if I remember right these guys are 20 years old...... past the learning age! lol



ThaLadyPit said:


> Ok.. I've been following this post and haven't commented until now. This is where I feel the need to say something, even though Roe has already made his/her point quite clear. If you know that MoMo and Bruno don't get along, why would you leave them in the car unsupervised, seat belts or not? If you're going somewhere to get something to eat, why can't you go thru the drive-thru? That way, you spend the same amount of time getting your food, and the dogs are not left to their own devices. Just my opinion.


:goodpost:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Ha I will pick on you if I want  lol
> well lets say I am just some john Q public who owned dixie the way your post read was I should not have a dog who is that DA. I know where you are going with this and I agree the kids should not get a free pass but what are you going to do? police the whole world? ppl are going to do what they want getting them into trouble for no real good reason is not going to solve anything but hurt the breed and dog. Now if I remember right these guys are 20 years old...... past the learning age! lol
> 
> :goodpost:


Lisa, I don't question the DA part of our breed but I question the people who urge on this aggressiveness. That is the attitude that has gotten this breed in trouble and the BSL crowd so riled up. I know we can't change evryone in the world but we should try to educate those in our little neck of the woods especially if the situation presents itself like it did in this case. This is the grass roots level of ignorance we are talking about here but it is also the most prevalent I love your wise cracks Lisa


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with the above.... Those "kids" should be aware and tought the right thing to do, but you should not approach them as they might get nasty with you cause its obvious they are just little punks... you should confront in a polite manner the owner of the dog and explain to him what happened and that he should talk to them... they would listen to him & also you can educate them all in the process... hopefully he isn't a punk kid himself...lol...

P.S. me very man... unga bunga...lol...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

roe1880 said:


> P.S. me very man... unga bunga...lol...


:hammer: Ok.. Roe.. thanks for the correction. Wasn't sure, that's why I worded it the way I did, lol. Thanks very much for the clarification.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Lisa, I don't question the DA part of our breed but I question the people who urge on this aggressiveness. That is the attitude that has gotten this breed in trouble and the BSL crowd so riled up. I know we can't change evryone in the world but we should try to educate those in our little neck of the woods especially if the situation presents itself like it did in this case. This is the grass roots level of ignorance we are talking about here but it is also the most prevalent I love your wise cracks Lisa


Well encouraging aggression is not always taboo. Look at the ADBA shows when our need your dog to have more fire yes aggression is encouraged in many ways. Again what they did not not right in that situation however aggression with the breed is encouraged all the time for different reasons. Just playing devils advocate here


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lisa, you ARE the devil!!!! I get all that has been said and I admit that there is various ways to look at it. I just don't like the idea that the image that we are trying to uphold can be tarnished with a quick front page story of some punks who instigated a fight with their pit bull when maybe an educational talk with said punks could diffuse the possibility. I know that that is looking thru some mighty rose colored glasses but, hey,if a couple words out of a person's mouth can help, why not? I guess what I'm saying is I don't like this attitude of "there's nothing I can do about it, so I'll ignore it" . Now, I wouldn't want anyone to get shot over it but the next time you read a bad pit bull story or see some BSL baloney getting passed in some city, these punks could have been the deciding factor. It all starts somewhere. BTW, we (you and I) are on the same side here and I totally respect you and your opinions!! I'll change the subject and ask how the pup that was dropped off by the drugees is doing?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> maybe an educational talk with said punks


:stick:
Couldnt help but lol when I read that.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> :stick:
> Couldnt help but lol when I read that.


Yeah, just picture Clint Eastwood (Dirty Harry) talking to the punks with his 44 magnum pointed at them!!!! I imagine there would be some panties being wetted


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

But MoMo and Bruno DO get a long.... They're fine together. When have i ever said they weren't? yes they had quarrels but that was when they were still establishing who was who in the pack,and now everything is cool. momo is 1/2 pug 1/2 something else, she's actually almost the size of Bruno. 
Also they are not left alone together if I can't see them, even if they are in a car.

i don't even take them into the pet store together,cause I don't want Bruno to get momo's bad behavior problems.

She will wait with my mom, while Bruno and I go inside,then vice versa. that way both dogs get to enjoy the store.

Only when MoMo startes to bark from the car, Bruno automatically wants to go back and make sure she's ok. He'll even lick her to try and stop her from stressing,though she could care less if he came back or not.
She's just mad I went and took him and not her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My boston hangs out with my APBT's all day in the house but I watch them like a hawk, I don't think your doing anything wrong but there is always risk when have APBT's ad any dog so just be watchful and your good to go.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Our APT, isn't very big,so they really can't go anywhere I can't see them. Even if they go into the living room while I'm in my bed room,I can hear them,and they usually only go out there to get water,they like to stay in the same room as me,even when it's the bathroom....


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> That is illegal and could never be used in court to actual press any charges against these kids.


not 100% true. If she is video taping this in a public place then it can be used in a court. There is no expectation of privacy in a public place. Hence why security cameras are always allowed in court. Now if she sticks a spy cam in someones apartment or car then thats a different story


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> *I am constantly with them if they're out an about together....
> 
> Though....I do leave them alone in the car for a few short periods(going in to get something to eat.)
> 
> ...


These two statements above, bolded and in red are the main reason I said what I said.



xiakho said:


> *But MoMo and Bruno DO get a long.... They're fine together. When have i ever said they weren't? yes they had quarrels but that was when they were still establishing who was who in the pack,and now everything is cool*.


Not trying to start any arguments here, but you just contradicted yourself! Hence, why I posted what I did. Now is it just me, or is anybody else


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> These two statements above, bolded and in red are the main reason I said what I said.
> 
> Not trying to start any arguments here, but you just contradicted yourself! Hence, why I posted what I did. Now is it just me, or is anybody else


I have found several contradictions myself too.Not all in this thread.But i'm remembering past threads too.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you for the observation there, Lisa #2, lol! You've officially been dubbed Lisa the 2nd, lol!


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I've refrained from posting until now but here's my take on it.The kids shouldn't scared your dog and upset you.Wasn't really a nice thing to do,but not illegal either.On the other hand,you have the wrong idea,there isn't a thing wrong with a APBT being dog aggressive,most APBT owners like a little fire in their dog.Don't mean they're doing anything illegal but it's nice to have have a APBT with APBT qualities instead of a lab in a bulldog body.Any dog owner(especially a APBT owner)that would call AC really amazes me.I didn't like tattle tells in school and I don't like them any better now.The kids didn't let the dog loose,all the dog did was lunge at your dog.But there was no way he could reach him so big deal.The kids were jerks,but they are probably just young and stupid.Don't worry about it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Thank you for the observation there, Lisa #2, lol! You've officially been dubbed Lisa the 2nd, lol!


:rofl::rofl:Ok that'll work!lol


gh32 said:


> I've refrained from posting until now but here's my take on it.The kids shouldn't scared your dog and upset you.Wasn't really a nice thing to do,but not illegal either.On the other hand,you have the wrong idea,the isn't a thing wrong with a APBT being dog aggressive,most APBT owners like a little fire in their dog.Don't mean they're doing anything illegal but it's nice to have have a APBT with APBT qualities instead of a lab in a bulldog body.Any dog owner(especially a APBT owner)that would call AC really amazes me.I didn't like tattle tells in school and I don't like them any better now.The kids didn't let the dog loose,all the dog did was lunge at your dog.But there was no way he could reach him so bid deal.The kids were jerks,but they are probably just young and stupid.Don't worry about it.


:goodpost:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I don't know what to do.
> 
> I was walking Bruno, when I rounded the corner, there was these group of young men with their pitbull,When the dog saw Bruno he lunged! and I mean this dog was in kill mode, and the owner was just laughing,and the friends were all COOL MAN! They're going to fight! Rip each other open!
> 
> ...


TRUE APBTs are game bred, and curs aren't promoted  That being said its been my experience that mean dogs aren't neccesarily game and solid game dog may not start the fight, but they will dang sure finish it. All my heavy Jocko dogs were fire, didn't care if same sex or not, if it wasn't raised or introduced right the heat was on. My Zebo dog is very chill doesn't worry about fighting until he has to, what they all had in common was growing up in a large area loose with other game dogs as a pack, many scuffles but fighting is somthing an APBT owner bust be aware their dog may LOVE to do, those that don't called curs and were culled out as they are a disaster to the mental stability in the breed. The name of the dog American Pit Bull Terrier shows everyone this is a fighting dog breed. If your not prepared for dog aggression or think its a bad trait, then the APBT is not a good choice for you. Those guys are among the masses of a form of ignorant citizens that is responcible for BSL to have cause, out of FEAR because although they were in legal boundaries of the law, a scared little citizen can call AC or PO and have made a moutain out of a molehill.

There's no room for the "what if" police in a "free" world or society... What if will erase all freedoms.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> There's no room for the "what if" police in a "free" world or society... What if will erase all freedoms.


:goodpost: Love this last part!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I concur, with both Firehazard and Lisa the 2nd! Great posting Firehazard!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> TRUE APBTs are game bred, and curs aren't promoted  That being said its been my experience that mean dogs aren't neccesarily game and solid game dog may not start the fight, but they will dang sure finish it. All my heavy Jocko dogs were fire, didn't care if same sex or not, if it wasn't raised or introduced right the heat was on. My Zebo dog is very chill doesn't worry about fighting until he has to, what they all had in common was growing up in a large area loose with other game dogs as a pack, many scuffles but fighting is somthing an APBT owner bust be aware their dog may LOVE to do, those that don't called curs and were culled out as a they are a disaster to the mental stability in the breed. The name of the dog American Pit Bull Terrier shows everyone this is a fighting dog breed. If your not prepared for dog aggression or think its a bad trait, then the APBT is not a good choice for you. Those guys are among the masses of a form of ignorant citizens that is responcible for BSL to have cause, out of FEAR because although they were in legal boundaries of the law, a scared little citizen can call AC or PO and have made a moutain out of a molehill.
> 
> * There's no room for the "what if" police in a "free" world or society... What if will erase all freedoms.*


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

gh32 said:


> I've refrained from posting until now but here's my take on it.The kids shouldn't scared your dog and upset you.Wasn't really a nice thing to do,but not illegal either.On the other hand,you have the wrong idea,there isn't a thing wrong with a APBT being dog aggressive,most APBT owners like a little fire in their dog.Don't mean they're doing anything illegal but it's nice to have have a APBT with APBT qualities instead of a lab in a bulldog body.Any dog owner(especially a APBT owner)that would call AC really amazes me.I didn't like tattle tells in school and I don't like them any better now.The kids didn't let the dog loose,all the dog did was lunge at your dog.But there was no way he could reach him so big deal.The kids were jerks,but they are probably just young and stupid.Don't worry about it.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I have no problem with the aggression that has been bred into the APBT, so I will not take that comment as directed at me However, with that added aggression comes added responsibility. I see absolutely nothing wrong with talking to immature pit bull owners and letting them know that certain behaviors are not only NOT cool, but throw our breed under the harsh light of those that despise our dogs. We see what the BSL can do to this breed, so it's our obligation to educate those who don't take this matter seriously. I, for one, am not going to let some punks take away my freedom to own this awesome breed because they have to play "tough guy" and encourage such inappropriate antics like lunging at another dog, as if they are brandishing a weapon of some sort. Finally, if we are going to allow this form of ownership to exist under the defense that they are "just young and stupid", then we must use the same logic when judging all the BYB, or those that choose not to leash, etc. because, after all, they were probably just being young and stupid. That will not fly in a court of law and shouldn't fly with those who really love the APBT.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope you just let it be. Its not their fault that your dog got scared, honestly I would probably chuckle too if I saw a pit bull scared because another one was barking I would have thought it was some sort of joke. Just leave it be and dont walk by their place anymore.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> TRUE APBTs are game bred, and curs aren't promoted  That being said its been my experience that mean dogs aren't neccesarily game and solid game dog may not start the fight, but they will dang sure finish it. All my heavy Jocko dogs were fire, didn't care if same sex or not, if it wasn't raised or introduced right the heat was on. My Zebo dog is very chill doesn't worry about fighting until he has to, what they all had in common was growing up in a large area loose with other game dogs as a pack, many scuffles but fighting is somthing an APBT owner bust be aware their dog may LOVE to do, those that don't called curs and were culled out as they are a disaster to the mental stability in the breed. The name of the dog American Pit Bull Terrier shows everyone this is a fighting dog breed. If your not prepared for dog aggression or think its a bad trait, then the APBT is not a good choice for you. Those guys are among the masses of a form of ignorant citizens that is responcible for BSL to have cause, out of FEAR because although they were in legal boundaries of the law, a scared little citizen can call AC or PO and have made a moutain out of a molehill.
> 
> There's no room for the "what if" police in a "free" world or society... What if will erase all freedoms.


Good post.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's very funny until your city outlaws your pit bull because these punks, that hide behind their dog, do something stupid and tear down any good reputation this breed has left. Pure comedy.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Yeah, it's very funny until your city outlaws your pit bull because these punks, that hide behind their dog, do something stupid and tear down any good reputation this breed has left. Pure comedy.


I am more worried about the Dimwits that keep pit bulls alive after they have shown HA behaviors, those are the true danger not the DA dogs. I am so sick of DA being blamed for BSL, its not its the HA pit bulls that are, so this situation will not lead to BSL, heck the authorities wouldnt even know if two dogs got into a fight or one was lunging at another dog until someone told them, now a dog bite they know right away because these dogs put people in the hospital.

If we dont ignore the breed traits DA and kill for the non breed traits HA then this breed is doomed anyway.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

gamer said:


> I am more worried about the Dimwits that keep pit bulls alive after they have shown HA behaviors, those are the true danger not the DA dogs. I am so sick of DA being blamed for BSL, its not its the HA pit bulls that are, so this situation will not lead to BSL, heck the authorities wouldnt even know if two dogs got into a fight or one was lunging at another dog until someone told them, now a dog bite they know right away because these dogs put people in the hospital.
> 
> If we dont ignore the breed traits DA and kill for the non breed traits HA then this breed is doomed anyway.


I hear what you are saying but if you were to ask the common person what the APBT's bad rep is about, they would say dog fighting or DA. Even BSL groups have to accept the fact that pit bulls are not the leaders in human bite stats and that they perform extremely well in temperament tests, so they use the dog fighting issue as leverage. Certainly, any HA stories greatly promote their stance, but it is the illegal act of dog fighting that has haunted this breed. How ironic is it that dog fighting, which is a part their history, is exactly what's trying to give this breed no future.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BUZ!! WTH have you been!
Man you guys are still talking about this? The dead horse is dead, let it lie...... lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> BUZ!! WTH have you been!
> Man you guys are still talking about this? The dead horse is dead, let it lie...... lol


Lisa, I believe that it goes "you're beating a dead horse" LOL! "let sleeping dogs lie" is more appropriate I'm willing to let it go (but if it comes back, does that mean it loves me?)  Sorry....couldn't resist!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok...My dog is just a wus...he got chased by a minpin today,and was tail between his legs,moving fast,so the dog would stop trying to sniff his bum...

The stupid min pin was off leash,and the owners was all...He's going to eat my doooooooog.

I wanted to punch her face...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> These two statements above, bolded and in red are the main reason I said what I said.
> 
> Not trying to start any arguments here, but you just contradicted yourself! Hence, why I posted what I did. Now is it just me, or is anybody else


It's not really a contradiction. When i say they get along...They do!
But isn;t the first rule of Pit bulls, never trust them NOT to fight?

So yes, they do get along. but there COULD be a time where they decide they want to try and duke it out over something,and I don't want them to be alone if they decide too do that.

I don;t think that's contradiction...But maybe that's me.

it's everyone here that pounded that rule into my brain. I just want to make sure it doesn't happen.

If that's contradiction, then so be it.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i am relieved that the issue is resolved and all dogs are safe


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Lisa, I believe that it goes "you're beating a dead horse" LOL! "let sleeping dogs lie" is more appropriate I'm willing to let it go (but if it comes back, does that mean it loves me?)  Sorry....couldn't resist!!


lol I know my point was we beat this dead horse so hard lets just let him lie there! BTW I think this thread has sserved it't point and the OP poster is kind of getting a beating so I am going to cose it.


----------

